# Chickadee Security



## pez (May 21, 2014)

I noticed this small bird hanging out on a buried gate pipe by my driveway around dusk, and wondered why it kept returning to that spot. I discovered a nest and four eggs, about 15 inches down! So I returned with a 100mm Macro and a flashlight...


----------



## pyzik (May 21, 2014)

Ha!
Chickadees are one of my favorite birds.

You would think it would be hard to come in and out 15" down!  Not enough space to get the wings extended.
Hope those babies don't have too hard of a time learning to fly outa there.


----------



## Radical (May 21, 2014)

that's cool


----------



## pez (May 21, 2014)

pyzik said:


> Ha!
> Chickadees are one of my favorite birds.
> 
> You would think it would be hard to come in and out 15" down! Not enough space to get the wings extended.
> Hope those babies don't have too hard of a time learning to fly outa there.



Yes, I have "grave doubts" about the position of this nest. Perhaps it was higher up and slid down. There are other problems- heat (perhaps mitigated by the ground somewhat), rain, etc. Overall, pretty much a birdbrained engineering solution, I'm afraid...


----------



## pyzik (May 21, 2014)

pez said:


> pyzik said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!
> ...



Hahahaha, that was good.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron Evers (May 21, 2014)

Sorta like the Starlings nesting down 10' in our chimney - how the heck do they get out.


----------



## IzzieK (May 21, 2014)

That was cute...perhaps you can help it a little bit? I would...


----------



## Ron Evers (May 21, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> That was cute...perhaps you can help it a little bit? I would...



A vacuum cleaner perhaps.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 21, 2014)

Disturbing the nest is a bad idea and mommy may abandon the nest. A weird location to nest but they should be fine left alone.


----------



## bigpuddin43 (May 21, 2014)

If you touch it you will ensure it doesn't survive just leave it be. Nature is cruel but it is survival of the fittest and that includes the intelligence of where to nest.


----------



## pez (May 22, 2014)

Well, apparently conventional wisdom may be a little off. Looks like assisting the chicks may be successful in some cases.


----------



## pez (May 28, 2014)

Hatchlings! Although this image looks more like something out of John Carpenter's _The Thing_...


----------

